# Training When Sick



## Brmty2002 (May 24, 2017)

Is it ok to train when sick? have you? what happened?


----------



## Bill Mattocks (May 24, 2017)

I don't if it is communicable.


----------



## Flying Crane (May 24, 2017)

Depends on how sick you are.  Sometimes you need to back off and let your body heal.

Some things, like mononucleosis can be dangerous if you become active too soon after you think you have recovered.  You stil need about an additional month of taking it easy.  You can get a relapse, or you can get injuries to the liver or appendix, if you take a hit there while they are still inflamed.  

Be smart about it.


----------



## JR 137 (May 24, 2017)

Flying Crane said:


> Depends on how sick you are.  Sometimes you need to back off and let your body heal.
> 
> Some things, like mononucleosis can be dangerous if you become active too soon after you think you have recovered.  You stil need about an additional month of taking it easy.  You can get a relapse, or you can get injuries to the liver or appendix, if you take a hit there while they are still inflamed.
> 
> Be smart about it.



The spleen being ruptured during mono is the main concern.

The old school mentality was sweat the cold/illness out.  People think exercise boosts your immune system.  It does, just not when you're sick.  It's been studied scientifically, and exercising during sickness actually makes you worse.

That usually doesn't stop me though   If it's something contagious or I'm really sick, I'll stay home.  Short of that, and I ignore it, knowing that it's not helping me get better.


----------



## oftheherd1 (May 25, 2017)

I once had a really bad case of flu.  I was working so I decided I could train.  It was only me and my GM.  He gave me the normal workout ... until he could see I was close to collapse.  Then he told me to rest, and when I declined (I can be kind of ignorant) he directed me rest a bit, and then back to training.  I don't think I ever got that sick again, but I know I never trained when really, really sick again.

EDIT:  I don't think it is always bad to train when sick.  To me it has to do with practicing, therefore knowing that I can keep going if/when I have to.  Sort of like in the US Army Airborne and runs.  You don't quit.  Therefore, when great endurance is required for a mission, you know how to keep going.


----------



## Flying Crane (May 25, 2017)

JR 137 said:


> The spleen being ruptured during mono is the main concern.
> 
> The old school mentality was sweat the cold/illness out.  People think exercise boosts your immune system.  It does, just not when you're sick.  It's been studied scientifically, and exercising during sickness actually makes you worse.
> 
> That usually doesn't stop me though   If it's something contagious or I'm really sick, I'll stay home.  Short of that, and I ignore it, knowing that it's not helping me get better.


That's right, it's the liver and spleen, I had a feeling I was getting something mixed up.


----------



## JowGaWolf (May 25, 2017)

Brmty2002 said:


> Is it ok to train when sick? have you? what happened?


 No it's not o.k.  Let your body heal.  If you are going to do any activity while being sick then let it be light activity and not actual training.   When you are sick your body has to work twice as hard to do the simple stuff.  Endurance and strength will be greatly reduced as well as your cardio and effective breathing.  If you have a cold and train around other people then you'll get them sick.  If it's allergies then you can train through that. Allergies are usually temporary as long as you are taking medicine (be it modern or natural), to keep the allergy from getting worse and turning into an infection.

This is what I do for being sick.  I learned how to tell when my body was off and not normal.  When I think I'm going to be sick is when I treat myself.  I don't wait until I know I'm going to be sick, I address the issue when I think I'm going to be sick.  By address the issue I mean I get my rest and boost up on vitamins that help boost my immune system.  I usually do this the natural way, but sometimes I keep some vitamins around just in case.  I take a day off training and I clear my mind of stress.  Stress will just make the cold come on faster.  Normally one day off of rest is enough for me to beat whatever I thought I was coming to make me sick.  You just have to catch it early enough like when you feel a little off and not normal


If you are sick in your stomach then it's up to you if you want to risk pooping in your pants while training lol.


----------



## wingchun100 (May 25, 2017)

Brmty2002 said:


> Is it ok to train when sick? have you? what happened?


 
Back when I was attending a school that was more wushu than kung fu, I went to class while I was sick (stuffy nose, head felt heavy, etc.). I still gave it my all and did the high, flashy, acrobatic moves the best I could. I was sweating up a storm. After class I went home and passed out. And wouldn't you know it? The next day, I woke up and felt 100% better. It was almost like I "burned" the cold out of me.

However, I will say that effect was never repeated...so I can't really say it was because  of the training.


----------



## JR 137 (May 25, 2017)

wingchun100 said:


> Back when I was attending a school that was more wushu than kung fu, I went to class while I was sick (stuffy nose, head felt heavy, etc.). I still gave it my all and did the high, flashy, acrobatic moves the best I could. I was sweating up a storm. After class I went home and passed out. And wouldn't you know it? The next day, I woke up and felt 100% better. It was almost like I "burned" the cold out of me.
> 
> However, I will say that effect was never repeated...so I can't really say it was because  of the training.



THAT'S that old school sweating it out that I was talking about


----------



## wingchun100 (May 25, 2017)

JR 137 said:


> THAT'S that old school sweating it out that I was talking about


 
Yeah, I saw this in your post after I had written mine.


----------



## Brmty2002 (May 25, 2017)

wingchun100 said:


> Back when I was attending a school that was more wushu than kung fu, I went to class while I was sick (stuffy nose, head felt heavy, etc.). I still gave it my all and did the high, flashy, acrobatic moves the best I could. I was sweating up a storm. After class I went home and passed out. And wouldn't you know it? The next day, I woke up and felt 100% better. It was almost like I "burned" the cold out of me.
> 
> However, I will say that effect was never repeated...so I can't really say it was because  of the training.


If only, nah, nevermind


----------



## Headhunter (May 26, 2017)

Depends how sick. If you've got a headache then make your choice, but if it's something big then don't. Missing 1 or 2 sessions isn't going to make you forget all your skills and they're not going to show anything that can't be repeated at a later date


----------

